# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rus Zulmü ve Kuzey Turan >  Rus Zulmüne Baş Kaldıran Batırşa Kimdir ?

## ceydaaa

Batırşanın hayatı ile ilgili bilgiler çeşitli kaynaklarda farklı şekilde verilmiştir. Tarihte Batırşa veya Batırşah adıyla bilinse de, tarihçiler onu Gabdulla Aliyev, Batırşa Aliyev, Gabdulla Myazgaldin adıyla tanıtmışlardır. Ünlü tarihçi Gaysa Höseyenova göre, Batırşanın gerçek adı Bahadirşah Miñlegali oğlu (Galiyev), halk arasında ise onun adını kısaltarak Batırşa diye adlandırmışlar; Gobeydulla Mezgıtdin  onun lakabıdır. Rizaetdin Fehretdine göre, Batırşanın gerçek adı Gabdulla Tuktargali oğlu (Galiyev). Bu fikri F.İslayev da desteklemektedir. (İslayev, 2005: 68).

Bugüne kadar Batırşanın doğum yeri ve doğum yılı ile ilgili kesin bir bilgi olmamaktadır. Bazı tarihçilere göre, Batırşa 1715 yılında 35 haneli Karış (bazı kaynaklarda Karışbaş) köyünde Mişer Tatarı olan Tuktargali Dusaliyev ailesinde dünyaya gelmiştir. Karış köyünü 1693 yılında Rusyaya zorunlu askeri hizmette bulunan Tatarlar kurmuştur. 1702 yılında köye göç eden 23 aile arasında Batırşanın babası molla Tuktargali Dusaliyevin ailesi de bulunmuştur. Tuktargali Mollanın nereden geldiği bilinmese dahi köye Nijgar taraflarından, Alatar, Kurmış, Arzamas vilayetlerinden göç ettikleri malumdur. A.P. Çuloşnikov, S.M. Vasilyevler P.İ. Rıçkovun kitabındaki bilgilere dayanarak Batırşanın doğum yılını 17101715 olarak vermişlerdir. M.İ. Ehmetcanov, Batırşanın doğum tarihini 1711 yılı olduğunu yazmıştır. Tatar Ansiklopesinde 17101715 yılları, Başkurt Ansiklopedisinde 1709, 1717 yılları Batırşanın doğum yılı olarak gösterilmiştir. Batırşanın doğum tarihi ile ilgili bir bilginin bulunmamasının nedeni, arşivlerde konuyla ilgili malumat eksikliğinden kaynaklanmaktadır. Batırşa yakalandıktan sonra Moskovadaki sorgulamasında: Yaşım 30dan fazla, kesin olarak kaç yaşında olduğumu bilmiyorum demiştir. Batırşanın sorgulanmasına katılan P.Rıçkov, onun yakalandığında 46 yaşında olduğunu kaydetmiştir. 1756 yılında 46 yaşında yakalanan Batırşanın doğumu 1710 (175646=1710) yılı olsa gerek. Tahminlere dayanarak, Batırşa 1710 yılında Ufa vilayetinin Sibirya Yolunun Karış köyünde dünyaya gözlerini açmıştır. Bugünlerde bu köy, Başkurdistanın Baltaç bölgesinde olup, Yukarı Karış olarak adlandırılmaktadır. (İslayev, 2005: 69).


Batırşa, ilk eğitimini babası Tuktargali Molladan aldıktan sonra, Taysugan köyünde (şimdi Elmet bölgesi) Gabderrahman Molla medresesinde eğitimine devam etmiştir. Gabderrahman Molla, Batırşanın gelecek vaat eden bir öğrenci olduğunu fark etmiş olmalı ki, ona Kazan vilayeti Alat Yolundaki Taşkiçü Medresesine gitmesini önermiştir. Batırşa 17341744 yılları arasında adı geçen medresede eğitim görmüştür. O, bölgenin tanınmış mollası Gabdesselam Urazmöhemmedden (bazı kaynaklarda adı sadece Uray olarak geçmektedir) dini derslerin dışında dünyevi dersler de almıştır. Batırşanın milli bağımsızlık mücadelesi lideri olarak şekillenmesinde Gabdesselam Mollanın etkisi büyüktür.

Batrışanın medresede eğitim aldığı yıllar, Çarlık Rusyasının Müslümanlar üzerindeki baskısı doruk noktasına ulaştığı yıllardır. O, zorla Hıristiyanlaştırma siyasetini kendi gözleriyle görmüş, Rus baskı ve zulmünü ensesinde hissetmiştir. Batırşanın 1744 yılında eğitimini yarıda bırakmasının sebebi, 17421743 yıllarında bölgedeki medreselerin kapatılmasıdır ki, Taşkiçü Camiinin yıkılması o yıllara denk gelmektedir. O zamanlar Taşkiçü 40 haneli bir köy olup, köy sakinleri arasında Kreşenler (zorla Hıristiyanlaştırılmış Tatarlar) olmamıştır. Batırşa tahsilini bitirdikten sonra önce Ufanın Usa Yolundaki Geyne nahiyesine bağlı Küzemyar-Bayavıl köyünde ( şimdilerde Perm Bölgesi Barda İli) ve 17461749 yılları arasında İset vilayeti Kuşanak bölgesinin Möslim Eşirov köyünde (şimdilerde Çilebe Bölgesi Möslim köyü) müderrislik ve imamlık yapmıştır. Batırşa köy yöneticisi (starşina) Möslim Eşirov ile yakın ilişkilerde bulunmuştur ki, 1747 yılında onun kız kardeşi Zölbahar Xöseyenin kızı Zölhebire ile evlenmiştir. Batırşa ile Zölhebire çiftinin Tacettin adında bir oğlu ve Zöleyha ve Saliha adında iki kızı dünyaya gelmiştir. 5 yıl aradan sonra köyüne dönen Batırşa, köyünde imam olarak seçilmiş, medrese açmış ve şakirtlere ders vermiştir. Çok zaman geçmeden Batırşanın açtığı medresesi, tüm civar köylere şan salmıştır. Köy medresesine sadece köylü ve civar köyün çocukları değil, eğitim almak için Kazan, Könger ve İset vilayetlerinden de Tatar-Başkurt talebeleri gelmiştir. Gün geçtikçe Batırşanın ünü daha da artmıştır ki, 1754 yılında o Ufa vilayetinin Sibirya Yolunun akhundu (yüksek dereceli imam) olması teklif edilmiş, fakat bölge yöneticisi (starşina-binbaşı) Yanış Abdullinin karşı çıkması ile bu göreve atanamamıştır. Müslümanlar yaşayan birçok yerde bulunan Batırşa, Rusların zorla Hıristiyanlaştırma siyasetinin bizzat tanığı olmuş, bu zulmü durdurmanın yollarını aramıştır. Hıristiyanlaştırma yoluyla Ruslaştırmayı durdurmak için mücadeleden başka çare olmadığını anlayan Batırşa, milletinin kaderini değiştirmek için Ruslara karşı isyan bayrağı açmaya karar vermiştir.

----------

